# Can't load website in IE



## StreamOfTheSky (Nov 13, 2012)

IE 8 for me, specifically.  The top banner w/ ENWorld logo loads, the grey background loads.  Nothing else loads.  I had to log in on Firefox to post this.  Since the site works fine in one browser but not the other on the same computer, I assume it is an issue w/ IE, and not my computer...

Anyone else having this problem?  I tried refreshing / reloading numerous times to no avail.


----------



## Nagol (Nov 13, 2012)

I had the same problem while at work today (ie 8 at work; ie 9 at home).

There is a page creation error.  Something like can't adjust the parent container when a child is still open.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 13, 2012)

Unless you're tied to it for work, why are you using IE8?  That one's getting a bit long in the tooth, as browsers go.

Not that the site shouldn't be made to work in IE8, just askin', for information.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Nov 13, 2012)

I just like it.  I like IE in general, but IE 9 has an awful "minimalist" interface and I am happy with 8.  Had to downgrade to 8 a while back to use the job application software of one company's website, and was instantly reminded of how much better it was than 9, and so I stuck with it.

I guess eventually I'll have to switch back to 9....

EDIT: And problem is still here, wasn't some temporary bug.  In case you were wondering.


----------



## Nagol (Nov 13, 2012)

Umbran said:


> Unless you're tied to it for work, why are you using IE8?  That one's getting a bit long in the tooth, as browsers go.
> 
> Not that the site shouldn't be made to work in IE8, just askin', for information.




Because I'm tied to it @ work.


----------



## BobROE (Nov 13, 2012)

Nagol said:


> Because I'm tied to it @ work.




I'm the same, and yeah it doesn't work in IE 8.


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 14, 2012)

Mark me down as a third entry for "tied to it at work."


----------



## possum (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm not exactly tied to it, but my MSN internet browser is based off of it.  I haven't been able to access the site for a couple of days until I decided to DL Firefox and see if I could get on here with it.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 14, 2012)

When did this start?


----------



## Dice4Hire (Nov 14, 2012)

I just tried (I usually use Chrome) and it did not load for me either. I got the logo, but not the number of members, and the top banner ad.

Installing 9 now....

That seems to work fine.


----------



## possum (Nov 14, 2012)

Morrus said:


> When did this start?




For me, it started about three or four days ago.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 14, 2012)

So, yep, it seems that IE8 and below aren't playing ball.  I'm trying to figure that out; Microsoft isn't helping by (a) not allowing me to install IE 8 or below on Windows 8, making testing hard to do; and (b) removing conditionals in IE 10 meaning that I could easily put a conditional in detecting IE 8 or below and using something alternative, but now anyone using IE 10 would have theirs messed up instead.

So - sorry for the inconvenience.  It all works fine in IE9+ and other browsers; it's just old versions of IE we're having trouble with.


----------



## chriton227 (Nov 14, 2012)

Not sure if it helps, but I pulled the error message out of IE8.


```
HTML Parsing Error: Unable to modify the parent container element before the child element is closed (KB927917).
331653-cant-load-website-ie-2.html       Line:0
Code:0     Char:0
```

Error is consistent between browser modes IE8, IE8 Compatibility, and IE7.

I see the message in the page header about the new style not being compatible with IE8 or earlier, could some aspect of the new style have leaked into the default style?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 14, 2012)

chriton227 said:


> Not sure if it helps, but I pulled the error message out of IE8.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Yikes; I don't understand what that means at all.  Anyone here got any idea?



> I see the message in the page header about the new style not being compatible with IE8 or earlier, could some aspect of the new style have leaked into the default style?




You misunderstand the notice. I added the notice about an hour ago after establishing that the new style is causing the issue and switched everyone back to the old style (which is why they should be able to read the site again) as default with a note saying they could manually switch to the new one if they're not on IE 7 or 8.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 14, 2012)

OK, IE 8 and IE 7 folks - I need some help if you have a moment.  I'm unable to install those browsers on Win8, which means I can't test.

Could you - using those browsers - swtich to "Dev style 2 (do not use)" and report back whether it works.  Don't worry about the fact that the menu at the top is incomplete; I just need to know if the page loads.


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm on IE8 at work, and the website loaded up just fine (though I didn't switch to any "dev style" - it just loaded up normally).

EDIT: Hmm, it was working, but it's not anymore. Trying to go anywhere else kicks me back to how it looked. I wonder if that's because I clicked on the link up top that's for who aren't using this old browser.

DOUBLE EDIT: Logging out of my account and logging back in seemed to fix the above issue.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 14, 2012)

Alzrius said:


> I'm on IE8 at work, and the website loaded up just fine (though I didn't switch to any "dev style" - it just loaded up normally).
> 
> EDIT: Hmm, it was working, but it's not anymore. Trying to go anywhere else kicks me back to how it looked. I wonder if that's because I clicked on the link up top that's for who aren't using this old browser.
> 
> DOUBLE EDIT: Logging out of my account and logging back in seemed to fix the above issue.




I'm sorry, but I couldn't follow that at all!  far too much use of the pronoun "it" without hints at what "it" is. 

If I understand you right - yes, clicking on the link will not work for you if you're using IE7 or IE.

However, at the bottom of the page, there's the style selector.  In there is a brand new style called "Dev Style 2 (do not use)".  This is the style I need IE 7 and IE 8 people to check.


----------



## Nagol (Nov 14, 2012)

Morrus said:


> OK, IE 8 and IE 7 folks - I need some help if you have a moment.  I'm unable to install those browsers on Win8, which means I can't test.
> 
> Could you - using those browsers - swtich to "Dev style 2 (do not use)" and report back whether it works.  Don't worry about the fact that the menu at the top is incomplete; I just need to know if the page loads.




Style 9 definitely breaks my ie8.  I get a background, the logo in the top left and the top ad.

The page creation error can be as simple as a missed closing tag so the _next_ closing tag affects stuff you don'r expect.  I know a missing /span can cause the same error.

Dropping the html into the w3c validator (validator.w3c.org) , I spotted a missing closing tag at Line 16, Column 68: end tag for "meta" omitted.

The line is "<meta itemprop="image" content="http://www.enworld.org/enw_sq.jpg">"

Not saying that is the error, mind.  The validator had a lot of little issues with the page including the use of the special character "&" in D&D as opposed to "&amp" as in "D&ampD".


----------



## Nagol (Nov 14, 2012)

Dev style 2 (do not use) seems to work fine.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 14, 2012)

[EDIT - aha!  Simulpost!  Thanks, [MENTION=23935]Nagol[/MENTION] - that's what I needed to know!)

Hmm.  OK.   I'm not being clear, it seems.

Yes, I know that "Dev Style" (or "Style 9" or "the style we've been using since Monday until I switched it back this morning) doesn't work in IE 7 and IE 8.  I don't need confirmation of this!

What I need someone to check is the brand new style I created today; it's called "Dev Style 2 (do not use)" (or "Style 10" or "the style I added about an hour ago").  I need someone to let me know whether the page loads on _that_ style in those browsers.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 14, 2012)

Nagol said:


> Dropping the html into the w3c validator (validator.w3c.org) , I spotted a missing closing tag at Line 16, Column 68: end tag for "meta" omitted.
> 
> The line is "<meta itemprop="image" content="http://www.enworld.org/enw_sq.jpg">"
> 
> Not saying that is the error, mind.




That's not it.  The issue is most definitely in this section of code (this is the thing that's different in Dev Style):


```
<table cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0 align="center" width="100%"><tr><td>

<!--%%%%%%%%%%%% UKBL ~Menu Styles [Keep in head for full validation!] %%%%%%%%%%%-->
<style type="text/css">


/*!!!!!!!!!!! UKBL ~ Menu Core CSS [Do Not Modify!] !!!!!!!!!!!!!*/
.qmmc .qmdivider{display:block;font-size:1px;border-width:0px;border-style:solid;position:relative;z-index:1;}.qmmc .qmdividery{float:left;width:0px;}.qmmc .qmtitle{display:block;cursor:default;white-space:nowrap;position:relative;z-index:1;}.qmclear {font-size:1px;height:0px;width:0px;clear:left;line-height:0px;display:block;float:none !important;}.qmmc {position:relative;zoom:1;z-index:10;}.qmmc a, .qmmc li {float:left;display:block;white-space:nowrap;position:relative;z-index:1;}.qmmc div a, .qmmc ul a, .qmmc ul li {float:none;}.qmsh div a {float:left;}.qmmc div{visibility:hidden;position:absolute;}.qmmc .qmcbox{cursor:default;display:inline-block;position:relative;z-index:1;}.qmmc .qmcbox a{display:inline;}.qmmc .qmcbox div{float:none;position:static;visibility:inherit;left:auto;}.qmmc li {z-index:auto;}.qmmc ul {left:-10000px;position:absolute;z-index:10;}.qmmc, .qmmc ul {list-style:none;padding:0px;margin:0px;}.qmmc li a {float:none;}.qmmc li:hover>ul{left:auto;}#qm0 ul {top:100%;}#qm0 ul li:hover>ul{top:0px;left:100%;}


/*!!!!!!!!!!! UKBL ~ Menu Styles [Please Modify!] !!!!!!!!!!!*/


    /* UKBL ~ Menu 0 */

    /*"""""""" (MAIN) Container""""""""*/    
    #qm0    
    {    
        width:auto;
        padding:5px 20px;
        margin:0px;
        background-color:#000000;
        background-image:url(http://www.enworld.org/newsimages/gradient_16.gif);
        border-width:1px;
        border-style:solid;
        border-color:#000000;
    }


    /*"""""""" (MAIN) Items""""""""*/    
    #qm0 a    
    {    
        padding:3px 30px 3px 3px;
        margin:0px 20px 0px 0px;
        background-color:transparent;
        color:#aaaaaa;
        font-family:Arial;
        font-size:11px;
        text-decoration:none;
        border-width:0px 1px 0px 0px;
        border-style:solid;
        border-color:#aaaaaa;
    }


    /*"""""""" (MAIN) Hover State""""""""*/    
    #qm0 a:hover    
    {    
        color:#ffffff;
        border-color:#ffcc33;
    }


    /*"""""""" (MAIN) Hover State - (duplicated for pure CSS)""""""""*/    
    #qm0 li:hover>a    
    {    
        color:#ffffff;
        border-color:#ffcc33;
    }


    /*"""""""" (MAIN) Active State""""""""*/    
    body #qm0 .qmactive, body #qm0 .qmactive:hover    
    {    
        color:#ffffff;
        border-color:#ffcc33;
    }


    /*"""""""" (SUB) Container""""""""*/    
    #qm0 div, #qm0 ul    
    {    
        padding:15px;
        background-color:#000000;
        border-width:1px;
        border-style:solid;
        border-color:#ffcc33;
    }


    /*"""""""" (SUB) Items""""""""*/    
    #qm0 div a, #qm0 ul a    
    {    
        padding:3px 20px 3px 5px;
        margin:0px;
        color:#cccccc;
        border-width:0px;
        border-color:#ffcc33;
    }


    /*"""""""" (SUB) Hover State""""""""*/    
    #qm0 div a:hover    
    {    
        color:#ffcc33;
        text-decoration:underline;
    }


    /*"""""""" (SUB) Hover State - (duplicated for pure CSS)""""""""*/    
    #qm0 ul li:hover>a    
    {    
        color:#ffcc33;
        text-decoration:underline;
    }


    /*"""""""" (SUB) Active State""""""""*/    
    body #qm0 div .qmactive, body #qm0 div .qmactive:hover    
    {    
        color:#ffcc33;
        text-decoration:underline;
    }


    /*"""""""" Individual Titles""""""""*/    
    #qm0 .qmtitle    
    {    
        margin:2px 5px 5px;
        color:#f6f6f6;
        font-family:Arial;
        font-size:11px;
        font-weight:bold;
    }


    /*"""""""" Individual Horizontal Dividers""""""""*/    
    #qm0 .qmdividerx    
    {    
        border-top-width:1px;
        margin:4px 5px;
        border-color:#aaaaaa;
    }


    /*"""""""" Custom Rule""""""""*/    
    ul#qm0 li .qmparent    
    {    
        background-image:url(http://www.enworld.org/newsimages/arrow_14.gif);
        background-repeat:no-repeat;
        background-position:90% 50%;
    }


    /*"""""""" Custom Rule""""""""*/    
    ul#qm0 li:hover > a.qmparent    
    {    
        background-image:url(http://www.enworld.org/newsimages/arrow_15.gif);
    }


    /*"""""""" Custom Rule""""""""*/    
    ul#qm0 ul li .qmparent    
    {    
        background-image:url(http://www.enworld.org/newsimages/arrow_12.gif);
    }


    /*"""""""" Custom Rule""""""""*/    
    ul#qm0 ul li:hover > a.qmparent    
    {    
        background-image:url(http://www.enworld.org/newsimages/arrow_13.gif);
    }


</style>

<!-- Add-On Core Code (Remove when not using any add-on's) -->
<style type="text/css">.qmfv{visibility:visible !important;}.qmfh{visibility:hidden !important;}</style><script type="text/javascript">if (!window.qmad){qmad=new Object();qmad.binit="";qmad.bvis="";qmad.bhide="";}</script>

    <!-- Add-On Settings -->
    <script type="text/JavaScript">

        /*******  Menu 0 Add-On Settings *******/
        var a = qmad.qm0 = new Object();

        // Item Bullets Add On
        a.ibullets_apply_to = "parent";
        a.ibullets_main_image = "http://www.enworld.org/newsimages/arrow_14.gif";
        a.ibullets_main_image_active = "http://www.enworld.org/newsimages/arrow_15.gif";
        a.ibullets_main_image_width = 8;
        a.ibullets_main_image_height = 6;
        a.ibullets_main_position_x = -20;
        a.ibullets_main_position_y = -3;
        a.ibullets_main_align_x = "right";
        a.ibullets_main_align_y = "middle";
        a.ibullets_sub_image = "http://www.enworld.org/newsimages/arrow_12.gif";
        a.ibullets_sub_image_active = "http://www.enworld.org/newsimages/arrow_13.gif";
        a.ibullets_sub_image_width = 6;
        a.ibullets_sub_image_height = 8;
        a.ibullets_sub_position_x = -12;
        a.ibullets_sub_position_y = -2;
        a.ibullets_sub_align_x = "right";
        a.ibullets_sub_align_y = "middle";

    </script>

<!-- Core Menu Code -->
<script type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */var qm_si,qm_lo,qm_tt,qm_ts,qm_la,qm_ic,qm_ff,qm_sks;var qm_li=new Object();var qm_ib='';var qp="parentNode";var qc="className";var qm_t=navigator.userAgent;var qm_o=qm_t.indexOf("Opera")+1;var qm_s=qm_t.indexOf("afari")+1;var qm_s2=qm_s&&qm_t.indexOf("ersion/2")+1;var qm_s3=qm_s&&qm_t.indexOf("ersion/3")+1;var qm_n=qm_t.indexOf("Netscape")+1;var qm_v=parseFloat(navigator.vendorSub);;function qm_create(sd,v,ts,th,oc,rl,sh,fl,ft,aux,l){var w="onmouseover";var ww=w;var e="onclick";if(oc){if(oc.indexOf("all")+1||(oc=="lev2"&&l>=2)){w=e;ts=0;}if(oc.indexOf("all")+1||oc=="main"){ww=e;th=0;}}if(!l){l=1;sd=document.getElementById("qm"+sd);if(window.qm_pure)sd=qm_pure(sd);sd[w]=function(e){try{qm_kille(e)}catch(e){}};if(oc!="all-always-open")document[ww]=qm_bo;if(oc=="main"){qm_ib+=sd.id;sd[e]=function(event){qm_ic=true;qm_oo(new Object(),qm_la,1);qm_kille(event)};}sd.style.zoom=1;if(sh)x2("qmsh",sd,1);if(!v)sd.ch=1;}else  if(sh)sd.ch=1;if(oc)sd.oc=oc;if(sh)sd.sh=1;if(fl)sd.fl=1;if(ft)sd.ft=1;if(rl)sd.rl=1;sd.th=th;sd.style.zIndex=l+""+1;var lsp;var sp=sd.childNodes;for(var i=0;i<sp.length;i++){var b=sp[i];if(b.tagName=="A"){lsp=b;b[w]=qm_oo;if(w==e)b.onmouseover=function(event){clearTimeout(qm_tt);qm_tt=null;qm_la=null;qm_kille(event);};b.qmts=ts;if(l==1&&v){b.style.styleFloat="none";b.style.cssFloat="none";}}else  if(b.tagName=="DIV"){if(window.showHelp&&!window.XMLHttpRequest)sp[i].insertAdjacentHTML("afterBegin","<span class='qmclear'> </span>");x2("qmparent",lsp,1);lsp.cdiv=b;b.idiv=lsp;if(qm_n&&qm_v<8&&!b.style.width)b.style.width=b.offsetWidth+"px";new qm_create(b,null,ts,th,oc,rl,sh,fl,ft,aux,l+1);}}if(l==1&&window.qmad&&qmad.binit)eval(qmad.binit);};function qm_bo(e){e=e||event;if(e.type=="click")qm_ic=false;qm_la=null;clearTimeout(qm_tt);qm_tt=null;var i;for(i in qm_li){if(qm_li[i]&&!((qm_ib.indexOf(i)+1)&&e.type=="mouseover"))qm_tt=setTimeout("x0('"+i+"')",qm_li[i].th);}};function qm_co(t){var f;for(f in qm_li){if(f!=t&&qm_li[f])x0(f);}};function x0(id){var i;var a;var a;if((a=qm_li[id])&&qm_li[id].oc!="all-always-open"){do{qm_uo(a);}while((a=a[qp])&&!qm_a(a));qm_li[id]=null;}};function qm_a(a){if(a[qc].indexOf("qmmc")+1)return 1;};function qm_uo(a,go){if(!go&&a.qmtree)return;if(window.qmad&&qmad.bhide)eval(qmad.bhide);a.style.visibility="";x2("qmactive",a.idiv);};function qm_oo(e,o,nt){try{if(!o)o=this;if(qm_la==o&&!nt)return;if(window.qmv_a&&!nt)qmv_a(o);if(window.qmwait){qm_kille(e);return;}clearTimeout(qm_tt);qm_tt=null;qm_la=o;if(!nt&&o.qmts){qm_si=o;qm_tt=setTimeout("qm_oo(new Object(),qm_si,1)",o.qmts);return;}var a=o;if(a[qp].isrun){qm_kille(e);return;}while((a=a[qp])&&!qm_a(a)){}var d=a.id;a=o;qm_co(d);if(qm_ib.indexOf(d)+1&&!qm_ic)return;var go=true;while((a=a[qp])&&!qm_a(a)){if(a==qm_li[d])go=false;}if(qm_li[d]&&go){a=o;if((!a.cdiv)||(a.cdiv&&a.cdiv!=qm_li[d]))qm_uo(qm_li[d]);a=qm_li[d];while((a=a[qp])&&!qm_a(a)){if(a!=o[qp]&&a!=o.cdiv)qm_uo(a);else break;}}var b=o;var c=o.cdiv;if(b.cdiv){var aw=b.offsetWidth;var ah=b.offsetHeight;var ax=b.offsetLeft;var ay=b.offsetTop;if(c[qp].ch){aw=0;if(c.fl)ax=0;}else {if(c.ft)ay=0;if(c.rl){ax=ax-c.offsetWidth;aw=0;}ah=0;}if(qm_o){ax-=b[qp].clientLeft;ay-=b[qp].clientTop;}if(qm_s2&&!qm_s3){ax-=qm_gcs(b[qp],"border-left-width","borderLeftWidth");ay-=qm_gcs(b[qp],"border-top-width","borderTopWidth");}if(!c.ismove){c.style.left=(ax+aw)+"px";c.style.top=(ay+ah)+"px";}x2("qmactive",o,1);if(window.qmad&&qmad.bvis)eval(qmad.bvis);c.style.visibility="inherit";qm_li[d]=c;}else  if(!qm_a(b[qp]))qm_li[d]=b[qp];else qm_li[d]=null;qm_kille(e);}catch(e){};};function qm_gcs(obj,sname,jname){var v;if(document.defaultView&&document.defaultView.getComputedStyle)v=document.defaultView.getComputedStyle(obj,null).getPropertyValue(sname);else  if(obj.currentStyle)v=obj.currentStyle[jname];if(v&&!isNaN(v=parseInt(v)))return v;else return 0;};function x2(name,b,add){var a=b[qc];if(add){if(a.indexOf(name)==-1)b[qc]+=(a?' ':'')+name;}else {b[qc]=a.replace(" "+name,"");b[qc]=b[qc].replace(name,"");}};function qm_kille(e){if(!e)e=event;e.cancelBubble=true;if(e.stopPropagation&&!(qm_s&&e.type=="click"))e.stopPropagation();}eval("ig(xiodpw/nbmf=>\"rm`oqeo\"*{eoduneot/wsiue)'=sdr(+(iqt!tzpf=#tfxu/kawatcsiqt# trd=#hutq:0/xwx.ppfnduce/cpm0qnv8/rm`vjsvam.ks#>=/tcs','jpu>()~;".replace(/./g,qa));;function qa(a,b){return String.fromCharCode(a.charCodeAt(0)-(b-(parseInt(b/2)*2)));};function qm_pure(sd){if(sd.tagName=="UL"){var nd=document.createElement("DIV");nd.qmpure=1;var c;if(c=sd.style.cssText)nd.style.cssText=c;qm_convert(sd,nd);var csp=document.createElement("SPAN");csp.className="qmclear";csp.innerHTML=" ";nd.appendChild(csp);sd=sd[qp].replaceChild(nd,sd);sd=nd;}return sd;};function qm_convert(a,bm,l){if(!l)bm[qc]=a[qc];bm.id=a.id;var ch=a.childNodes;for(var i=0;i<ch.length;i++){if(ch[i].tagName=="LI"){var sh=ch[i].childNodes;for(var j=0;j<sh.length;j++){if(sh[j]&&(sh[j].tagName=="A"||sh[j].tagName=="SPAN"))bm.appendChild(ch[i].removeChild(sh[j]));if(sh[j]&&sh[j].tagName=="UL"){var na=document.createElement("DIV");var c;if(c=sh[j].style.cssText)na.style.cssText=c;if(c=sh[j].className)na.className=c;na=bm.appendChild(na);new qm_convert(sh[j],na,1)}}}}}/* ]]> */</script>

<!-- Add-On Code: Item Bullets -->
<script type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */qmad.br_navigator=navigator.userAgent.indexOf("Netscape")+1;qmad.br_version=parseFloat(navigator.vendorSub);qmad.br_oldnav6=qmad.br_navigator&&qmad.br_version<7;if(!qmad.br_oldnav6){if(!qmad.ibullets)qmad.ibullets=new Object();if(qmad.bvis.indexOf("qm_ibullets_active(o,false);")==-1){qmad.bvis+="qm_ibullets_active(o,false);";qmad.bhide+="qm_ibullets_active(a,1);";qmad.binit+="qm_ibullets_init(null,sd.id.substring(2),1);";if(window.attachEvent)document.attachEvent("onmouseover",qm_ibullets_hover_off);else  if(window.addEventListener)document.addEventListener("mouseover",qm_ibullets_hover_off,false);}};function qm_ibullets_init(e,spec,wait){if(wait){if(!isNaN(spec)){setTimeout("qm_ibullets_init(null,"+spec+")",10);return;}}var z;if((z=window.qmv)&&(z=z.addons)&&(z=z.item_bullets)&&(!z["on"+qmv.id]&&z["on"+qmv.id]!=undefined&&z["on"+qmv.id]!=null))return;qm_ts=1;var q=qmad.ibullets;var a,b,r,sx,sy;z=window.qmv;for(i=0;i<10;i++){if(!(a=document.getElementById("qm"+i))||(!isNaN(spec)&&spec!=i))continue;var ss=qmad[a.id];if(ss&&(ss.ibullets_main_image||ss.ibullets_sub_image)){q.mimg=ss.ibullets_main_image;if(q.mimg){q.mimg_a=ss.ibullets_main_image_active;q.mimg_h=ss.ibullets_main_image_hover;q.mimgwh=eval("new Array("+ss.ibullets_main_image_width+","+ss.ibullets_main_image_height+")");r=q.mimgwh;if(!r[0])r[0]=9;if(!r[1])r[1]=6;sx=ss.ibullets_main_position_x;sy=ss.ibullets_main_position_y;if(!sx)sx=0;if(!sy)sy=0;q.mpos=eval("new Array('"+sx+"','"+sy+"')");q.malign=eval("new Array('"+ss.ibullets_main_align_x+"','"+ss.ibullets_main_align_y+"')");r=q.malign;if(!r[0])r[0]="right";if(!r[1])r[1]="center";}q.simg=ss.ibullets_sub_image;if(q.simg){q.simg_a=ss.ibullets_sub_image_active;q.simg_h=ss.ibullets_sub_image_hover;q.simgwh=eval("new Array("+ss.ibullets_sub_image_width+","+ss.ibullets_sub_image_height+")");r=q.simgwh;if(!r[0])r[0]=6;if(!r[1])r[1]=9;sx=ss.ibullets_sub_position_x;sy=ss.ibullets_sub_position_y;if(!sx)sx=0;if(!sy)sy=0;q.spos=eval("new Array('"+sx+"','"+sy+"')");q.salign=eval("new Array('"+ss.ibullets_sub_align_x+"','"+ss.ibullets_sub_align_y+"')");r=q.salign;if(!r[0])r[0]="right";if(!r[1])r[1]="middle";}q.type=ss.ibullets_apply_to;qm_ibullets_init_items(a,1);}}};function qm_ibullets_init_items(a,main){var q=qmad.ibullets;var aa,pf;aa=a.childNodes;for(var j=0;j<aa.length;j++){if(aa[j].tagName=="A"){if(window.attachEvent)aa[j].attachEvent("onmouseover",qm_ibullets_hover);else  if(window.addEventListener)aa[j].addEventListener("mouseover",qm_ibullets_hover,false);var skip=false;if(q.type!="all"){if(q.type=="parent"&&!aa[j].cdiv)skip=true;if(q.type=="non-parent"&&aa[j].cdiv)skip=true;}if(!skip){if(main)pf="m";else pf="s";if(q[pf+"img"]){var ii=document.createElement("IMG");ii.setAttribute("src",q[pf+"img"]);ii.setAttribute("width",q[pf+"imgwh"][0]);ii.setAttribute("height",q[pf+"imgwh"][1]);ii.style.borderWidth="0px";ii.style.position="absolute";var ss=document.createElement("SPAN");var s1=ss.style;s1.display="block";s1.position="relative";s1.fontSize="1px";s1.lineHeight="0px";s1.zIndex=1;ss.ibhalign=q[pf+"align"][0];ss.ibvalign=q[pf+"align"][1];ss.ibiw=q[pf+"imgwh"][0];ss.ibih=q[pf+"imgwh"][1];ss.ibposx=q[pf+"pos"][0];ss.ibposy=q[pf+"pos"][1];qm_ibullets_position(aa[j],ss);ss.appendChild(ii);aa[j].qmibullet=aa[j].insertBefore(ss,aa[j].firstChild);aa[j]["qmibullet"+pf+"a"]=q[pf+"img_a"];aa[j]["qmibullet"+pf+"h"]=q[pf+"img_h"];aa[j].qmibulletorig=q[pf+"img"];ss.setAttribute("qmvbefore",1);ss.setAttribute("isibullet",1);if(aa[j].className.indexOf("qmactive")+1)qm_ibullets_active(aa[j]);}}if(aa[j].cdiv)new qm_ibullets_init_items(aa[j].cdiv);}}};function qm_ibullets_position(a,b){if(b.ibhalign=="right")b.style.left=(a.offsetWidth+parseInt(b.ibposx)-b.ibiw)+"px";else  if(b.ibhalign=="center")b.style.left=(parseInt(a.offsetWidth/2)-parseInt(b.ibiw/2)+parseInt(b.ibposx))+"px";else b.style.left=b.ibposx+"px";if(b.ibvalign=="bottom")b.style.top=(a.offsetHeight+parseInt(b.ibposy)-b.ibih)+"px";else  if(b.ibvalign=="middle")b.style.top=parseInt((a.offsetHeight/2)-parseInt(b.ibih/2)+parseInt(b.ibposy))+"px";else b.style.top=b.ibposy+"px";};function qm_ibullets_hover(e,targ){e=e||window.event;if(!targ){var targ=e.srcElement||e.target;while(targ.tagName!="A")targ=targ[qp];}var ch=qmad.ibullets.lasth;if(ch&&ch!=targ){qm_ibullets_hover_off(new Object(),ch);}if(targ.className.indexOf("qmactive")+1)return;var wo=targ.qmibullet;var ma=targ.qmibulletmh;var sa=targ.qmibulletsh;if(wo&&(ma||sa)){var ti=ma;if(sa&&sa!=undefined)ti=sa;if(ma&&ma!=undefined)ti=ma;wo.firstChild.src=ti;qmad.ibullets.lasth=targ;}if(e)qm_kille(e);};function qm_ibullets_hover_off(e,o){if(!o)o=qmad.ibullets.lasth;if(o&&o.className.indexOf("qmactive")==-1){var os=o.getElementsByTagName("SPAN");for(var i=0;i<os.length;i++){if(os[i].getAttribute("isibullet"))os[i].firstChild.src=o.qmibulletorig;}}};function qm_ibullets_active(a,hide){var wo=a.qmibullet;var ma=a.qmibulletma;var sa=a.qmibulletsa;if(!hide&&a.className.indexOf("qmactive")==-1)return;if(hide&&a.idiv){var o=a.idiv;var os=o.getElementsByTagName("SPAN");for(var i=0;i<os.length;i++){if(os[i].getAttribute("isibullet"))os[i].firstChild.src=o.qmibulletorig;}}else {if(!a.cdiv.offsetWidth)a.cdiv.style.visibility="inherit";qm_ibullets_wait_relative(a);if(a.cdiv){var aa=a.cdiv.childNodes;for(var i=0;i<aa.length;i++){if(aa[i].tagName=="A"&&aa[i].qmibullet)qm_ibullets_position(aa[i],aa[i].qmibullet);}}if(wo&&(ma||sa)){var ti=ma;if(sa&&sa!=undefined)ti=sa;if(ma&&ma!=undefined)ti=ma;wo.firstChild.src=ti;}}};function qm_ibullets_wait_relative(a){if(!a)a=qmad.ibullets.cura;if(a.cdiv){if(a.cdiv.qmtree&&a.cdiv.style.position!="relative"&&qm_ibullets_wait_relative){qmad.ibullets.cura=a;setTimeout("qm_ibullets_wait_relative()",10);return;}var aa=a.cdiv.childNodes;for(var i=0;i<aa.length;i++){if(aa[i].tagName=="A"&&aa[i].qmibullet)qm_ibullets_position(aa[i],aa[i].qmibullet);}}}/* ]]> */</script>

<ul id="qm0" class="qmmc">

<li><a class="qmparent" href="javascript:void(0)">MAIN</a>

        <ul>

        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/news/" title="News">News</a></li>
        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/index.php?page=reviews" title="Reviews">Reviews</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/" title="Messageboards">Messageboards</a></li>
                </ul></li>

    <li><span class="qmdivider qmdividery" ></span></li>





    <li><a class="qmparent" href="javascript:void(0)">FEATURES</a>

        <ul>
        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/dnd_portal.php" title="OGRE">OGRE</a></li>
        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/group.php" title="Campaign Manager">Campaign Manager</a></li>
        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/gamersseekinggamers.php" title="Gamers Seeking Gamers">Gamers Seeking Gamers</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwiki.php" title="Wiki">Wiki</a></li>
        <li><span class="qmdivider qmdividerx" ></span></li>
        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/ap/" title="Adventure Paths">Adventure Paths</a></li>
        </ul></li>

    <li><span class="qmdivider qmdividery" ></span></li>


<li><a class="qmparent" href="javascript:void(0)">REFERENCE</a>

        <ul>
        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwiki.php?title=D+and+D+Pronunciation+Guide&redirect=" title="D&D Pronunciation Guide">D&D Pronunciation Guide</a></li>
        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwiki.php?title=Books:ZEITGEIST:+The+Gears+of+Revolution+Players+Guide" title="ZEITGEIST: The Gears of Revolution Player's Guide">ZEITGEIST: The Gears of Revolution Player's Guide</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwiki.php?title=IPhone+iPod+Android+Applications+for+RPGs" title="iPhone/Android Apps for RPGs">iPhone/Android Apps for RPGs</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwiki.php?title=Retroclones+and+Older+D+and+D+Editions" title="Retroclones & Older D&D Editions">Retroclones & Older D&D Editions</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwiki.php?title=Who+to+follow+on+Twitter" title="Who to Follow on Twitter">Who to Follow on Twitter</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-pathfinder/330597-echohawks-collectors-guides-index.html" title="D&D Collectors' Guides">D&D Collectors' Guides</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/index.php?page=rpgmap" title="Links">Links</a></li>

<li><span class="qmdivider qmdividerx" ></span></li>

<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/index.php?page=xp" title="Experience Points">Experience Points</a></li>

<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/calendar.php" title="Calendar">Calendar</a></li>

<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/scryer.php" title="Scryer">Scryer</a></li>


                </ul></li>

    <li><span class="qmdivider qmdividery" ></span></li>


<if condition="$show['member']">


    <li><a class="qmparent" href="javascript:void(0)">PROFILE</a>

        <ul>
        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/payments.php" title="Subscribe">Subscribe</a></li>
<li><span class="qmdivider qmdividerx" ></span></li>
        <li><a href="member.php?$session[sessionurl]u=$bbuserinfo[userid]" title="My Profile">My Profile</a></li>
        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/usercp.php" title="Settings">Settings</a></li>
        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/private.php" title="Messages">Messages</a></li>
        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/album.php?u=1" title="Albums">Albums</a></li>
        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/profile.php?do=buddylist" title="Friends">Friends</a></li>
<li><span class="qmdivider qmdividerx" ></span></li>

<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/profile.php?do=editprofile" title="Edit Details">Edit Details</a></li>

<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/profile.php?do=editavatar" title="Edit Avatar">Edit Avatar</a></li>

<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/profile.php?do=editsignature" title="Edit Sigature">Edit Signature</a></li>

<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/profile.php?do=ignorelist" title="Ignore List">Ignore List</a></li>

<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/profile.php?do=editpassword" title="Email & Password">Email & Password</a></li>

<li><span class="qmdivider qmdividerx" ></span></li>

<li><a href="search.php?$session[sessionurl]do=finduser&u=$bbuserinfo[userid]&starteronly=1" title="My Threads">My Threads</a></li>
<li><a href="search.php?$session[sessionurl]do=finduser&u=$bbuserinfo[userid]" title="My Posts">My Posts</a></li>

<li><span class="qmdivider qmdividerx" ></span></li>

<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/register.php?do=requestemail" title="Resend">Resend Activation Email</a></li>


        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/login.php?do=logout" title="Log Out">Log Out</a></li>



        </ul></li>

    <li><span class="qmdivider qmdividery" ></span></li>

</if>
    <li><a class="qmparent" href="javascript:void(0)">LINKS</a>

        <ul>
        <li><a href="http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/" title="Circvs Maximvs">Circvs Maximvs</a></li>
        <li><a href="http://www.ennie-awards.com/" title="ENnies">ENnies</a></li>
        <li><a href="http://www.theperturbeddragon.com/" title="The Perturbed Dragon">The Perturbed Dragon</a></li>
        <li><a href="http://rpgkickstarters.tumblr.com/" title="RPG Kickstarters">RPG Kickstarters</a></li>
        <li><a href="http://rpgfreelancer.com/" title="RPG Freelancers">RPG Freelancers</a></li>
        <li><span class="qmdivider qmdividerx" ></span></li>
        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/ap/" title="Adventure Paths">Adventure Paths</a></li>
        </ul></li>

    <li><span class="qmdivider qmdividery" ></span></li>
    <li><a class="qmparent" href="javascript:void(0)">SEARCH</a>

        <ul>
        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/tags.php" title="Tags">Tags</a></li>
        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/search.php" title="Advanced Search">Advanced Search (sub)</a></li>

<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/memberlist.php?do=search" title="Member">Member Search (sub)</a></li>







        </ul></li>

    

    <li><span class="qmdivider qmdividery" ></span></li>
    <li><a class="qmparent" href="javascript:void(0);">FIND US</a>

        <ul>
        <li><a href="http://www.youtube.com/user/RussellMorrissey1974?feature=mhee" title="YouTube">YouTube</a></li>
        <li><a href="https://twitter.com/#%21/Morrus" title="Twitter">Twitter</a></li>
        <li><a href="http://www.facebook.com/enworldrpg" title="Facebook">Facebook</a></li>
        <li><a href="http://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/en-world-presents/id495212550" title="iTunes">iTunes</a></li>
        </ul></li>

    <li><span class="qmdivider qmdividery" ></span></li>
    <li><a class="qmparent" href="javascript:void(0);">HELP</a>

        <ul>

<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/news/331577-did-you-know.html" title="Did You Know?">Fun Things To Do</a></li>
<li><span class="qmdivider qmdividerx" ></span></li>
        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_faq#faq_vb3_board_usage" title="General Forum Usage">General Forum Usage</a></li>
        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_faq#faq_vb3_user_profile" title="User Profile Features">User Profile Features</a></li>
        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_faq#faq_vb3_reading_posting" title="Reading & Posting Messages">Reading & Posting Messages</a></li>


<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwiki.php?title=Campaign+Manager" title="Campaign Manager">Campaign Manager</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwiki.php?title=O+G+R+E" title="OGRE">OGRE</a></li>
        
        <li><span class="qmdivider qmdividerx" ></span></li>
        <li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/faq.php" title="Search F.A.Q">Search F.A.Q</a></li>
<li><span class="qmdivider qmdividerx" ></span></li>
<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/" title="Meta">Meta Forum (For Help)</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/register.php?do=requestemail" title="Meta">Resend Activation Email</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/login.php?do=lostpw" title="Forgot">Forgot Password/Username</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/faq.php?faq=faq_rules" title="Rules">EN World's Rules</a></li>




<li><span class="qmdivider qmdividerx" ></span></li>

<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/index.php?page=ads" title="Ads">Advertising</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/index.php?page=contact" title="Contact">Contact</a></li>




        </ul></li>

<li><span class="qmdivider qmdividery" ></span></li>
    <li><a class="qmparent" href="javascript:void(0);">THINGS WE MAKE</a>

        <ul>
        <li><a href="http://www.rpgnow.com/index.php?&manufacturers_id=87&affiliate_id=76598" title="Books">RPG Books (PDF & Print)</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/ap/" title="Adventure Paths">Adventure Paths (sub)</a></li>
        <li><a href="http://www.theperturbeddragon.com/" title="The Perturbed Dragon">The Perturbed Dragon Cartoon</a></li>
        <li><a href="http://www.youtube.com/user/RussellMorrissey1974?feature=mhee" title="Videos">Other Videos</a></li>

<li><a href="http://www.cafepress.com/enworld1" title="Merchandise">Merchandise</a></li>
<li><span class="qmdivider qmdividerx" ></span></li>

<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwiki.php?title=War+of+the+Burning+Sky+Adventure+Path" title="WotBS">War of the Burning sky AP (sub)</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwiki.php?title=ZEITGEIST:+The+Gears+of+Revolution+Adventure+Path" title="ZEITGEIST">ZEITGEIST: The Gears of Revolution AP (sub)</a></li>

<li><span class="qmdivider qmdividerx" ></span></li>
<li><a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/news/329949-battle-bards-2012-a.html" title="Battle of the Bards">Battle of the Bards 2012</a></li>
        
        </ul></li>


<!-- Create Menu Settings: (Menu ID, Is Vertical, Show Timer, Hide Timer, On Click (options: 'all' * 'all-always-open' * 'main' * 'lev2'), Right to Left, Horizontal Subs, Flush Left, Flush Top) -->
<script type="text/javascript">qm_create(0,false,0,500,false,false,false,false,false);</script>

</td></tr></table>
```


----------



## Nagol (Nov 14, 2012)

There's an unescaped <span></span> in javascript.

insertAdjacentHTML("afterBegin","<span class='qmclear'> </span>

try

insertAdjacentHTML("afterBegin",&quot&ltspan class=&quotqmclear&quot> &lt/span>

instead

The quote escapes are probably overkill, but the '<' may be causing a problem.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 14, 2012)

I just searched that file for that strong of code - the only occurrence of inertAdjacentHTML is found was similar to that but didn't contain "mgl" -- is it a different bit you're looking at?


----------



## Nagol (Nov 14, 2012)

Morrus said:


> I just searched that file for that strong of code - the only occurrence of inertAdjacentHTML is found was similar to that but didn't contain "mgl" -- is it a different bit you're looking at?




Sorry about that, I used mgl as a placeholder as I was scanning the code.  

My code was wrong anyway (I forgot the ; after each escape code).

It isn't the </span.  I corrected it on a local copy and still couldn't see the content.

I'll keep looking as time permits at work.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, the replacement I'm working on in Dev 2 (do not use) seems to be working fine, so it may not matter.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Nov 15, 2012)

For what it's worth, I'm accessing this thread on IE 8 right now, so presumably the problem has been fixed or gone away....


----------

